# Oteklý řeči



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
potřebovala bych pomoc.
Kontext: Jedná žena vypraví, jak ve své mladosti ona vedla hodně zdravotní život. Šla po práci hned doma, zatím její kolegyně se většinou popíjely.
Věta: Druhey den mívaly oteklý řeči a celý dopoledne si vařily kafe.

Řeči můžou být oteklé? Řiká se to? Ja to znám jako oteklé břicho, nebo prsty. Anebo by to mohlo znamenat, že trošku ty řeči, vypravění, přeháněly?
Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

> Řiká se to? Ja to znám jako oteklé břicho, nebo prsty.


Neříká.





> Anebo by to mohlo znamenat, že trošku ty řeči, vypravění, přeháněly?


Tak nějak bych tomu taky rozuměla. Přehnané, bombastické, nadsazené.


> Jedná jedna žena vypraví vypráví, jak ve své mladosti v(e svém) mládí ona lepší vynechat vedla hodně zdravotní zdravý život. Šla po práci hned doma, zatím její kolegyně se většinou popíjely většinou popíjely nebo se většinou opíjely


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc


----------



## akam

Ahoj,
Slovní spojení  "oteklý řeči" jsem také nikdy neslyšel, ale hned jsem si představil takovou neohrabanou, namáhavou konverzaci, jako když má člověk kocovinu, trpí  a musí přitom pracovat. Podle mě je to docela přesný popis takové situace  

a ještě drobnost:


parolearruffate said:


> ...Šla po práci hned doma...


šla domŮ


----------



## gabbiano

Ano, já bych taky tak viděla. (Nikdy jsem neslyšela slovní spojení "oteklý řeči") Ale taky mě napadá neohrabaná, namáhavá konverzace při kocovině, něco zbytečného, navíc, problematického. Evokuje to představu bolení hlavy a nevolnosti v žaludku.


----------

